# Speed Spool 2



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a troy-built string trimmer. Four cycle. Interchangealbe head. I don't know whether it has speedspool2.

I have just replaced the string. I took the cover off and installed a length of string by running it through the hole through the shaft, perpendicular to the rotational axis. I left an equal amount of line on each side.

I installed the cover, routing the string through each of the two exit holes. Once installed, I simply wound the string on the spool by manually turning the cover. It is necessary to restrain the shaft during this operation. I recall that it had a hole available to insert a small rod. I think I used a nail set.


----------



## Tele64 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Oberkc,
Yeah, I am experiencing the same problem. I lost one of the 4 little steel string guides so I thought I'd replace the whole head with an after market quick-change, retrofit. No, it doesn't work. The manual gives very little info on the Speed Spool 2, Can't get the head apart, found out Troy-bilt doesn't have replacement parts available in this province. Got fed up and bought a new trimmer.


----------



## jddyer (Aug 4, 2011)

*Had same problem but the fix is easy...*

Many of the troy built speed spool 2 heads were shipped without a critical component. The spring. Take the head apart and if you do not have a spring in the spool then call Troy Built or run down to Lowes and pick up the Speed Spool 2 Wear kit. It will have the sping in there and runs about 6 to 7 dollars. I installed the spring and now my ss2 runs beautiful. Give it a shot. 
JDD


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Which is the SS 2? I have a TB575SS and the speed spool loads great... as long as you don't still have a few feet left inside because the line snapped off down to the hole before you could feed it out.


----------



## jddyer (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hey Operagost, the SS2 is the ...*

Speed Spool 2 and it is Red and says Speed Spool 2 on the bottom of the device. It fits on several weed whacker models. I still have the same problem with line breaking at the hole when line is short.


----------

